

DroneDeploy puts drones on the internet - jonomillin
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/19/dronedeploy-raises-2m-to-make-drones-easy-to-fly-for-any-business/

======
amirmansour
This is one of the coolest startups that I have seen in a while. There are so
many applications for their service.

------
jonomillin
Hi HN,

I'm a founder of the company, and happy to take any questions.

~~~
derwiki
Awesome stuff you guys are doing!

Aren't there legal restrictions on flying UAVs for commercial use right now?

~~~
jonomillin
It's perfectly legal to fly drones for commercial use in many countries around
the world - the US is still very grey as to what is and isn't allowed.

Greg McNeal
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/](http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregorymcneal/))
has many fantastic articles about the issues.

------
eroltoker
You sort of have to see it to believe it. The technology is super impressive;
a lot of interesting technical challenges to overcome especially when working
over 4G networks.

